# Budgett's frog



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a few updated pics of Fidel our Budgett's frog.
Really full of character and very easy to care for - just don't let them get your fingers lol
Was just over the size of a two pound coin when I got him - now he's a monster although not surprising given they are dustbins. Easy to teach feeding cues to - tap on the glass and he's out waiting or he'll let me know he's hungry by doing a swimming dance at the front of the glass 





































And his setup:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Another frog I love. They look fantastic. Just the hibernation thing put me off them. Do you have to do regular water changes or do you have overkill filtration?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Not massively to be honest - I've got a fluval 4 submersible in there which copes just fine.
I just fish out the pooh (which generally floats thankfully lol) and do a partial change every now and then. I'm generally adding fresh water to maintain water level from evaporation losses anyway. The pothos helps maintain the water quality too I'm sure.

The aestivation isn't that much of a problem really - just a deep box of cocofibre with water dish and obviously don't feed before you do it.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

berksmike said:


> Not massively to be honest - I've got a fluval 4 submersible in there which copes just fine.
> I just fish out the pooh (which generally floats thankfully lol) and do a partial change every now and then. I'm generally adding fresh water to maintain water level from evaporation losses anyway. The pothos helps maintain the water quality too I'm sure.
> 
> The aestivation isn't that much of a problem really - just a deep box of cocofibre with water dish and obviously don't feed before you do it.


I hope you keep this thread updated. Don't see enough if these frogs.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a great species mate - got a few video clips I can dig out


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

berksmike said:


> They are a great species mate - got a few video clips I can dig up


Please do if you're able.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I had the chance to get one at PRAS a few years ago, and didn't take it up. Been kicking myself about it ever since!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an old one of him feeding:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXM0BFv_bEQ

They have wonderful characters Ron


----------

